# Intel 13th Gen Support?



## Shadowdane (Nov 29, 2022)

I see ThrottleStop hasn't been updated since June '22.   I found this tool a few years ago when I had a 8th gen Intel CPU and I've really loved using it to set my Clock ratios and Speedstep settings, etc..
I just recently upgraded to an i7-13700K and notice it doesn't seem to support 13th gen chips.   It seems to have partial support but some features are just broken and setting ratios doesn't seem to do anything for the Efficiency Cores.

Has there been any update on when 13th Gen support will be added?


----------



## bug (Nov 29, 2022)

Afaik, ThrottleStop is aimed at laptops, so it will probably get an update when Raptor Lake mobile parts surface.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 29, 2022)

bug said:


> ThrottleStop is aimed at laptops


You are correct that ThrottleStop was developed mostly for laptops but it should work correctly on desktop or mobile CPUs. If you ever see something that doesn't seem to work, let me know so I can fix the problem. 



Shadowdane said:


> 13th Gen support


Check your messages. I just sent you a download link. If you are interested in doing any ThrottleStop 9.5.1 beta testing, post some screenshots of the new version so I can see if it works correctly on your 13th Gen CPU. I do not yet own any 13th Gen hardware for testing purposes so I need some help from the user community. Thanks.


----------



## bug (Nov 29, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You are correct that ThrottleStop was developed mostly for laptops but it should work correctly on desktop or mobile CPUs. If you ever see something that doesn't seem to work, let me know so I can fix the problem.


Yeah, I figured if you handle mobile parts, desktop CPUs should be easy-peasy. I just thought you tied you releases to mobile parts as well, it didn't occur to me you actually need the hardware parts to test...


----------



## SneakyTea (Dec 2, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You are correct that ThrottleStop was developed mostly for laptops but it should work correctly on desktop or mobile CPUs. If you ever see something that doesn't seem to work, let me know so I can fix the problem.
> 
> 
> Check your messages. I just sent you a download link. If you are interested in doing any ThrottleStop 9.5.1 beta testing, post some screenshots of the new version so I can see if it works correctly on your 13th Gen CPU. I do not yet own any 13th Gen hardware for testing purposes so I need some help from the user community. Thanks.


I'm interested in beta testing. I have the same issue with everything being locked on my i7-13700K.


----------



## Cookie4u (Jan 2, 2023)

Would be happy also if i could try the beta.
THX


----------



## sanctus (Monday at 3:13 PM)

And me, please. If it possible...
It seems rhat current stable version (9.5) doesn't work with my B660M+13700K - the voltage and TDP under load does not change despite the settings made in FIVR section. 
And i can't change crazy high CPU vcore (more than 1,4v) due to bios restriction - it allows undervolt only 0.05v max that just isn't enough.


----------



## unclewebb (Monday at 6:06 PM)

sanctus said:


> It seems that current stable version (9.5) doesn't work with my B660M+13700K


That is correct. TS 9.5 does not work correctly on 13th Gen CPUs. I will send you a download link to a TS beta version that should work OK.


----------



## HH112714 (Tuesday at 5:55 AM)

unclewebb said:


> That is correct. TS 9.5 does not work correctly on 13th Gen CPUs. I will send you a download link to a TS beta version that should work OK.


Can you send me 9.5.1? My B660 13700K does not support the latest version



SneakyTea said:


> I'm interested in beta testing. I have the same issue with everything being locked on my i7-13700K.
> View attachment 272667View attachment 272668


Are you from the msi forum?


----------



## sanctus (Tuesday at 6:20 AM)

unclewebb said:


> I will send you a download link to a TS beta version that should work OK.


Thanks a lot! I downloaded and tried this version but it seems it doesn't work too (or I've done something wrong). I set offset of -0,250mV both for CPU Core and CPU P Cache but during Cinebench testing load I've got the same ~1,4v core voltage, TDP near 300W and 96-100C on CPU. Some screenshots are attached.

P.S. My OS is Win 11 Pro 22H2, MB - MSI MAG B660M MORTAR WIFI


----------



## HH112714 (Tuesday at 7:12 AM)

unclewebb said:


> That is correct. TS 9.5 does not work correctly on 13th Gen CPUs. I will send you a download link to a TS beta version that should work OK.


It is hoped that support for 13th generation CPUs can be added. thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Tuesday at 4:50 PM)

sanctus said:


> MSI MAG B660M


Good news, bad news. ThrottleStop 9.5.1 works correctly on 13th Gen but it cannot be used to control the voltage if you have a B660 chipset.

You need a Z series motherboard to overclock or to adjust the CPU voltage.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Tuesday at 5:00 PM)

unclewebb said:


> Good news, bad news. ThrottleStop 9.5.1 works correctly on 13th Gen but it cannot be used to control the voltage if you have a B660 chipset.
> 
> You need a Z series motherboard to overclock or to adjust the CPU voltage.


13th gen is seems locked down to PPT on B660 boards. Extra manually set v-core generally degrades the OC. Best to use LLC. This is the information I have obtained from experiencing it.
Also CPU multiplier is locked and cannot be increased via bios or windows software. Memory voltage increase beyond XMP spec also causes no post, returns to defaults.
Just now looking there is a bios update for my Asus B660-G motherboard. I will install this soon and update the above issues. Currently using 2012, newest will install is 2212.
It is also suggested to update ME firmware in bios and IME software in Windows 11.
updated system specs, am using 13600KF btw.


----------



## Nater (Tuesday at 5:07 PM)

^  I just setup the return of my B660 board and ordered a Z790.  Paid twice the money, but I found I couldn't stand not being able to tinker.  And XMP was nothing but boot loops and instability.  

Have you guys tried the Intel XTU?  I used it at work, one-click overclock/optimize seemed to work pretty good.  Looks like you can dabble in the advanced timings/voltages as well.


----------



## sanctus (Tuesday at 5:37 PM)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop 9.5.1 works correctly on 13th Gen but it cannot be used to control the voltage if you have a B660 chipset.


Thanks for clarification although I am completely disappointed. I fully understand thant B chipsets not for OC but I could not even think that it would also be impossible to do UV on it. Probably I have no option but buy another one MB with Z chipset. In BIOS UV limited only 0.05v and trying to 'play' with lite load control or loadline lead to 'fake' throttling by IA CEP (which couldn't be disabled in BIOS)

BTW, I have no issue at all with activating XMP profile on G.Skill 6400 DDR5.



Nater said:


> Have you guys tried the Intel XTU? I used it at work, one-click overclock/optimize seemed to work pretty good. Looks like you can dabble in the advanced timings/voltages as well.


I tried - but you can change almost nothing on B chipset.


----------



## unclewebb (Tuesday at 6:15 PM)

sanctus said:


> but you can change almost nothing on B chipset


Intel is forcing enthusiasts to buy the more expensive K series CPUs and Z series motherboards. If you want to tinker, it is going to cost you extra.


----------



## sanctus (Tuesday at 6:18 PM)

unclewebb said:


> Intel is forcing enthusiasts to buy the more expensive K series CPUs and Z series motherboards. If you want to tinker, it is going to cost you extra.


Indeed. But i'm a very modest guy with just wish to escape from 300+w consumption on fully stock 13700k CPU.Couldn't imagine that I need Z chipset even for this.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Tuesday at 7:28 PM)

sanctus said:


> I tried - but you can change almost nothing on B chipset.


Mines a Full OC board (B660-G). Has an external clock generator so I can at least push the FSB. On air, I hit a max of 5.7ghz 111mhz (x51 multi). 5.5ghz (108mhz bus) seems to be the sweet spot for this chip. Pushed a 12400F to some 5.5ghz also.

You really don't "NEED" a Z chipset, just the right B660 board. But I feel they did lock the OC features board side, so the update may uplift that. (hopefully)


----------



## unclewebb (Tuesday at 8:31 PM)

pressing on said:


> Most B660/B760 boards by default are set up with Short Duration and Long Duration power limits set to max


I would think that at default settings, most boards would set the turbo power limits to the Intel recommended values. 



pressing on said:


> multi-core enhancement


I have never seen multi-core enhancement work on a non K series CPU. Can you post a link or show me any examples of this?



pressing on said:


> This works OK for CPUs like the 12400/13400 that can run at maximum turbo on all cores without temperature issues.


On a 12400, the CPU can only use the maximum 44 multiplier when 1 or 2 cores are active. When 5 or 6 cores are active, the multiplier is reduced to 40.


----------



## pressing on (Tuesday at 11:11 PM)

I have withdrawn my post for two reasons. One, you're correct about the B660 board turbo limits. My experience is limited to one board belonging to a family member. I help with BIOS updates and some settings. I am aware that for this particular board Asus were operating non-Intel power limits but saying that most boards were like this was just an assumption.

Second, the board in question is running a locked 12600 non-K. I will have a good look at exactly what it is going on with this board. If you give me a day or so I will post some results here, in the form of screen dumps.


----------



## HH112714 (Wednesday at 12:51 AM)

Nater said:


> ^  I just setup the return of my B660 board and ordered a Z790.  Paid twice the money, but I found I couldn't stand not being able to tinker.  And XMP was nothing but boot loops and instability.
> 
> Have you guys tried the Intel XTU?  I used it at work, one-click overclock/optimize seemed to work pretty good.  Looks like you can dabble in the advanced timings/voltages as well.


There is no need to buy a z790. You can choose MSI's z690-a


----------



## Nater (Wednesday at 2:53 AM)

HH112714 said:


> There is no need to buy a z790. You can choose MSI's z690-a


Could.  I chose that one 3 times for PC's at work.  But this is my home rig.  I went cheap and fiddled around for almost two weeks w/ a B660 board until learning my lesson.  "Asus Crash free bios flashback" is NOT the same as a "Bios Flashback" button on the mainboard.  I will happily pay the extra $30 to go from Z690 --> Z790 and have 13th gen support out of the box.  I made the mistake of not installing the Intel Management Engine drivers before the BIOS flash and swapping up to the i7 13600K (after traveling all the way to my shop on vacation and pulling a 12600K for the flash), and in doing so the B660 board completely forgot my PCIe4.0 SSD drive existed.  I had to pull a SATA SSD from an entirely different PC to boot into Windows 10 to run the IME update utility with the 13600K still installed, and then, and only then, would it see my PCIe4.0 SSD.  It could see my PCIe3.0 drive the whole time. Go figure.


----------



## pressing on (Wednesday at 10:44 AM)

unclewebb said:


> I have never seen multi-core enhancement work on a non K series CPU. Can you post a link or show me any examples of this?



The motherboard is an Asus B660-A Gaming Wifi D4. This is a BIOS screenshot showing the CPU spec and that the latest BIOS (2212) is installed.





Under Ai Tweaker there is an Asus Performance Enhancement 3.0 setting, this screenshot shows the options





The Performance Core Ratio options are shown below





Using HWInfo64 and a gaming benchmark this is a screen dump of the highest CPU speeds we saw





We then turned on the logging in HWInfo64. This is an extract from the logfile of another gaming benchmark run (average and individual core frequencies)





And this is the section of the logfile showing the individual core voltages for the Core Clocks (avg)


----------



## HH112714 (Wednesday at 1:35 PM)

pressing on said:


> The motherboard is an Asus B660-A Gaming Wifi D4. This is a BIOS screenshot showing the CPU spec and that the latest BIOS (2212) is installed.
> 
> View attachment 278575
> 
> ...


I know this, it's in the latest bios update from ASUS. Don't know when MSI will update.


----------

